# Verdunstung



## Tabor12 (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo und guten Morgen !

Ich hab mal wieder eine Frage: Wieivel Verdunstung ist jetzt im SOmmer normal ? Unser Teich verliert einige cm über die Woche ... ist das Verdunstung oder zieht der Ufergraben soviel Wasser ??

LG Irene


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

also wies bei Dir ist kann ich so nicht sagen, aber bei uns geht schon ne Menge Wasser flöten wenns warm ist...  hast Du denn ne sichere Kapillarsperre)


----------



## Nori (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Ich denke das ist normal - wenn ich meine Uferregion so anschau mit den teilweise bis zum Wasser gewachsenen Moosen und Pflanzen, dann nützt auch die beste K-Sperre nichts.
Wenn man alle 2-3 Wochen mal einige hundert Liter Frischwasser nachfüllt, dann ist das für die Wasserqualität und für die Fische nur förderlich (außer diesen Pegelausgleich führe ich ansonsten keine Wasserwechsel durch).

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tabor12 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Ja, ich hab ne sichere Kapillarsperre - ich denke auch das wird die Verdunstung sein - die Erde im Ufergraben saugt auch fest nach nehme ich an weil sie austrocknen wird in der Sonne und im Wind ... naja, soviel Wasser hab ich gar nicht zum nachfüllen in meiner Regenwasserzisterne


----------



## Nori (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Ich hab zwar auch ne große Zisterne, aber dieses Wasser nimm ich nicht zum Nachfüllen - außer dem Regenwasser was sowieso schon in den Teich kommt und auch noch mittels zuschaltbarer Dachentwässerung möglich wäre, gibt's Leitungswasser - wegen der Mineralien, dem PH-Wert etc.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

 Ich weiß nicht, ob Irene bei ihrem Teich mit ein paar hundert Litern alle paar Wochen auskommt  - auf 100 m² Fläche verdunstet schon so einiges - insbesondere wenn zu Sonne noch Wind kommt.


----------



## Nori (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Ja so geht's wenn das Profil nicht aktualisiert wird - egal - darf man immer erst Detektiv spielen.... 
Ja dann sind es halt ein paar tausend Liter, oder - wer einen 12 Zylinder fährt braucht auch nicht wegen der Spritpreise jammern!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tabor12 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Nori - mein Profil ist doch aktuell ??? Das Volumen hab ich noch nicht ausgerechnet, aber die m2 Oberfläche stehn doch richtig drin, die m3 sind nicht so wichtig zwecks Verdunstung oder ? Da muß ich mal viel Zeit haben um das auszurechnen  sei nicht so streng


----------



## Nori (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Genau von dem rede ich - es ist nicht Sinn der Sache jedesmal ins Profil gehen zu müssen - normal reicht ein Blick unter den Namen wo die Teichgröße steht.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tabor12 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Mein Göttergatte sagt ca. 100 m3 bzw. 100000 Liter  Ich werde das SOFORT ändern


----------



## Andyzx12r (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Das ist ein sehr interessantes Thema für mich!
Da ich auch z.Z. oft Wasser auffüllen muss.
Mein Teich hat eine Wasseroberfläche von 10m * 5m ca.dafür aber kaum Wassertiefe es gibt eine Stelle die vielleicht 1,50m Tiefe ist der Rest aber deutlich flacher.

Nun Frage ich mich ob das normal ist das ich fast 2cm in 24 Stunden verliere?????
Ich weiß auch das ich vor ein paar Tagen auf einen Stein getreten bin, den ich im Wasser leider nicht gesehen habe. Mein Teich ist ein Folienteich- wie würde man den ein Loch in der Folie wieder schließen?

Gruss

Andreas


----------



## maarkus (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Wenn ich eure Aussagen so lese, bin ich beruhigt. Ich Fülle auch jedes Wochenende so ca. 10cm nach. Das kommt wohl hin bei warmen Temperaturen, Wind und eventuell einem Wassergeplätscher.


----------



## lotta (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Hi Ihr
mir geht es ebenso 
Außerdem verliere ich sicherlich auch Spritzwasser, 
über den Bach - Ein wie Auslauf...
Aber irgendwo, am Bach/Teichübergang , vermute ich doch noch eine undichte Stelle
Ich suche noch 
und betrachte zwischenzeitlich, das wöchentliche Auffüllen, als natürlichen WW


----------



## Michael H (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Die letzten Wochen hatte ich keinen großen Wasserverlust , bei dem Wetter hier kommt ja eher rein als raus , Super Sommer halt .
Vor 3 Wochen als wie mal 3 Tage über 30 Grad hatten fehlten auch etwa 5 cm .
Denke das ist Normal


----------



## Tabor12 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Jetzt bin ich sehr beruhigt dass es nicht nur mir so geht ... wie macht ihr das  wenn der Teich so abfällt ? FÜllt ihr auf oder wartet ihr ab ? Ich habe noch nie Wasseleitungswasser nachgefüllt und meine Zisterne ist auch fast leer...hmmmm..... bisher haben wir mit Zisternenwasser nachgefüllt da der Teich auch mit Flusswasser gefüllt ist.
LG


----------



## maarkus (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Ich fülle spätestens jedes Wochenende mit Bachwasser nach. Ich würde lieber Leitungswasser nehmen, aber Frauchen 

Da ich noch zu wenig Pflanzen drin habe, kam eine neue Algenblüte auf. Das kann natürlich auch am Nachfüllen liegen. Aber sicher kann ich das in 1-2 Jahren vielleicht erst sagen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Hi Nori,

da kommen bei größeren Teichen auch schnell mehr als "nur" ein paar tausend Liter zusammen. 
Bei mir sind in den letzen 3 Wochen so an die 15qm3 verdunstet. Der Wasserspiegel ist bei rund 130qm2 Wasseroberfläche schon über 12cm gefallen. Und nun, da immer mehr Bodengrund in Sonne/Wind frei liegt geht's auch schneller mit der Verdunstung da der feuchte Kiesgrund eine sehr viel größere Verdunstungsfläche bietet als der Wasserspiegel. Ich hoffe es schüttet demnächst hier mal richtig denn seit ich aus dem Urlaub zurück bin zieht der Regen immer schön an meinem Kaff vorbei


----------



## Nori (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Ist schon klar, dass du dann andere Mengen benötigst - da kann man auch gut mit Regenwassser mischen - nur solange so ein Teich nicht von allein funktioniert (am besten mit Zu-und Abfluss von einem Bach) ist Regenwassser als alleinige Nachfüllung kritisch zu sehen - da hätte man vielleicht ein bisschen kleiner bauen sollen, wenn einem jetzt das Geld für Frischwasser zu Schade ist...

Dann wäre ja auf alle Fälle eine separate Wasseruhr für dein Gartenwasser angesagt, wo du kein Abwasser zahlst - das ist schließlich der teure Anteil an den Wasserkosten aus der Leitung.

Gruß Nori


----------



## PeterBoden (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Verdunsten tut immer was. 

Es ist allerdings egal wie groß oder erst recht wie tief ein Teich ist.

Sollte er 20 m² groß sein und in einer Woche 'verdunsten' 2 cm Wasserhöhe dann 'verdunsten' bei einem angenommenen 500 m² Teich in selbiger Lage auch 2 cm Wasserhöhe.
Natürlich sind es unterschiedliche Voluminas. (400 l vs. 10000l)
Bei einem Loch in der Folie wäre es anders gelagert (konstantes Volumen) aber von diesem GAU reden wir ja nicht.

Bei mir sinkt im -warmen- Sommer der Wasserspiegel in einer Woche um gut 2 cm, Ufergraben und 12 m Bachlauf sind da in merklichem Maße beteiligt. Aber das akzeptiere ich, das war ja eingeplant.
Der Wind tut ein übriges. Bei starkem, anhaltenden Wind kann es gut der doppelte Schwund sein. 

Evt. ist an diesem Effekt der Wind stärker beteiligt als die Temperatur.


----------



## Tabor12 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Bei uns hat sich das gestern erledigt - wir hatten ein massives Unwetter - Teichstand passt wieder .... 
Frage: Warum kein Regenwasser nachfüllen, abgesehen vom Dachwasser ? Wenn es regnet ist es ja auch Regenwasser ??
LG Irene


----------



## Nori (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Ich hab ausschließlich mit Regenwasser nachgefüllt - Resultat: das Teichwasser wurde immer "weicher" (PH-Wert) - nachdem ich nun Muschelkalk als festen Bestandteil des Filters mit einsetze und ab und zu mal Leitungswasser nachfülle passt das wieder.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Gladius (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Auch bei meinem Teich mit Bachlauf  und kleinem Wasserfall muß ich täglich nachfüllen.


Dachwasser sollte man nicht nehmen ( oder nur wenn man die 1. Stunde Regen andersweitig umleitet), da der ganze Pollen und das Anflugmaterial mit in den Teich gespült werden. Abhängig von der Dachfläche ist das sehr viel organisches Material, was schnell zu Wasserblüte führt.

Grüße Gladius


----------



## Elfriede (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Hallo zusammen,

weil man hier in Griechenland kein Leitungswasser zur Füllung von Pools (Teiche sind hier  nicht vorgesehen) verwenden darf, schreibt die Behörde Zisternen mit dreifachem Volumen für den jeweiligen Pool vor. Ich hielt das anfangs für reichlich übertrieben, aber inzwischen weiß ich, dass ich für meinen Teich (ohne Wasserwechsel und Gießwasser) gut die zweifache Wassermenge meines Schwimmteichs durch Verdunstung verliere, das sind ca. 160000 l. Regen gibt es hier mit seltenen Ausnahmen nur im  Januar und Februar und auch nicht immer, also muss man den größten Teil des notwendigen Wassers hier auf der Insel zukaufen, bzw. die Zisternen damit füllen, - und natürlich sparsam mit dem Wasser umgehen. Nach regenlosen Wintern ist Wasser auch um viel Geld nur schwer zu bekommen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Tabor12 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Ich habe jetzt pH-Wert gemessen, ich habe 7,9. Passt das oder nicht ?


----------



## mitch (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Hallo,

ich hab mal ein paar links vom *Deutschen Wetterdienst* rausgesucht 

http://www.dwd.de   ==> Spezielle Nutzer  ==> Landwirtschaft ==> Agrarwetter  ==> Wasserhaushalt

bei der *Vorhersage der Verdunstung *kann man grob abschätzen was da dann an Wasser im Teich fehlen wird


----------



## lotta (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

hi Tabor, ich denke 7,9 PH, passt doch für den Teich
Oder?
Was sagen die Profis dazu?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*



Nori schrieb:


> Ich hab ausschließlich mit Regenwasser nachgefüllt - Resultat: das Teichwasser wurde immer "weicher" (PH-Wert)
> 
> Gruß Nori



Hi Nori,

ja und, dann hat man halt ein ziemlich weiches Wasser im Teich. Ist aber weder für Pflanzen oder Fische schädlich wenn die Veränderungen der Werte nicht mit einem Schlag kommen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Berndt (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Frage an* Physiker* oder *Biologen*:

Wann verdunstet Wasser am schnellsten? Begünstigt eher eine höhere Wassertemperatur oder eine höhere Umgebungstemperatur die Verdunstung?
Vielleicht weiß jemand einen passenden Link.

(mich interessiert jetzt nur diese Frage, ich habe KEIN Loch in der Folie, weiß auch, dass viel Wasser durch den Ufergraben, den Wind, die Sonne........verschwindet.....)

LG Berndt


----------



## Tabor12 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Bei unserer tropischen Hitze im Moment wird mein Wasser immer weniger - wir werden wohl heute wieder mal die Pumpe in den Fluss hängen müssen .... Teich und Regenwasserzisternen auffüllen - mein Ufergraben liegt bald trocken


----------



## einfachichKO (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*



Berndt schrieb:


> Frage an* Physiker* oder *Biologen*:
> 
> Wann verdunstet Wasser am schnellsten? Begünstigt eher eine höhere Wassertemperatur oder eine höhere Umgebungstemperatur die Verdunstung?
> Vielleicht weiß jemand einen passenden Link.
> ...



Ich bin zwar weder Physiker noch Biologe...das muß man in dem Fall auch gar nicht sein, kann in dem Fall aber einfach sagen, je höher die Umgebungstemparatur, umso höher die Wassertemparatur, desto höher der Verdunstungsgrad...alles klar? 

Aaus meinem Teich sind in 8 Tagen bei stabilen Temparaturen um die 30 - 34° und einer Wasseroberfläche von ca. 8m² ca. 400 L Wasser verdunstet.


----------



## Berndt (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*



einfachichKO schrieb:


> je höher die Umgebungstemparatur, umso höher die Wassertemparatur, desto höher der Verdunstungsgrad..




Naja, diesen schlichten Gedanken kann ich nachvollziehen...... D

Aber wie ist es zB. in diesen Fällen:

Beispiel 1: Wasser 24 Grad, Luft 24 Grad
Beispiel 2: Wasser 29 Grad, Luft 19 Grad

Meine Frage war schon (ein bisschen) ernstgemeint.
Mir kommt nämlich vor, dass jetzt, wo es zwar tagsüber sehr heiß ist, aber in der Nacht stärker abkühlt, mehr Wasser verdunstet, als bei niedrigerer Differenz Luft/Wassertemperatur.

UND: ja, ich mags wirklich wissen, bin kein Reporter, der darüber einen Arikel ("Sommerloch") schreiben will.

LG Berndt


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Irgendwo hatten wir das schon mal mit entsprechenden Links, das war aber ein Winterthread, weil wir nämlich auch bei Eis eine hohe Verdunstung haben 

Versuch doch mal die Suchfunktion. War das nicht irgendwas mit Sublimation oder so


----------



## Berndt (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Danke, Christine für den Hinweis. Habe mich jetzt weitergebildet (Stichwort "Sublimation")

Hier gibt es auch Interessantes zu lesen.


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Hallo Berndt,

und hast Du eine Antwort auf Deine Frage gefunden?
Ist bestimmt auch für andere interessant.


----------



## Berndt (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Hallo Christine,

der Link von mir sagt mir genug. Mehr habe ich nicht gefunden (auch nicht gesucht). Also ist die Umgebungsluftfeuchtigkeit maßgebend.
Ist zwar logisch, bedeutet allerdings auch, dass in einem "warmen" Teich in einer "Nebelsuppe" kein Wasser verdunstet, dh. dass in einer kalten Sommernacht mit Bodennebel nach einem schwülen Tag keine bzw. kaum Verdunstung stattfindet, auch wenn das Teichwasser sehr warm ist.


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verdunstung*

Hallo,
seit ich meinen Trofi habe, brauche ich bei solchem Wetter nur den Spülwasser-IBC nachfüllen, sonst wären es wohl ca. 50 Liter/Tag bei meinen 25 m².
Die Verdunstung ist am meisten vom Wind (=Gasaustausch) abhängig, was sich sogar modellieren ließe. Um mal ein Gefühl dafür zu geben, wieviel Wasser die Umgebungsluft maximal aufnehmen kann, habe ich die Dampfdruckkurve vom Wasser angehängt, wobei 10 mBar etwa 8 g/m³ bedeuten. Damit sind wir beim dritten Faktor, der Luftfeuchte (der Luft vor dem "Teichkontakt").
Erhöhte Temperatur bedeutet also:
- überproportional hohes Aufnahmevermögen der Luft für Feuchtigkeit, 
- höhere Gasgeschwindigkeiten, und bessere Durchmischung (Diffusionsgradienten werden kleiner).
Damit steigt die Verdunstung überproportional an, wie schon anderswo im Forum bemerkt, und auch beim Trocknen der Wäsche auf der Leine. So viel zum Thema, und nun zum Spaß :sekt.


----------

